# NDI



## Mathias Moldrup Larsen (Apr 26, 2016)

Will OBS get NDI support?


----------



## Harold (Apr 26, 2016)

Which is what exactly?


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 26, 2016)

Network Device Interface: http://newtek.com/ndi

Think of it like SDI, but over ethernet/IP, thus not requiring expensive capture cards and simplifying cabling/routing. It actually works surprisingly well, with indiscernable latency. NDI support would involve being able to add input from NDI video "devices", and possibly output over NDI as well, though a lower priority than supporting NDI inputs.

All I can really say about it is that it will probably be thrown onto the pile of feature requests with everything else, but don't hold your breath for a release with NDI support soon unless someone takes the time to implement it of their own volition and submit a PR.

It's possible there are licensing issues with Newtek that would prevent it from being compatible with the GPL2, in which case it's an impossibility. I haven't looked into it enough to know for sure.


----------



## Kane Peterson (May 26, 2016)

Here is a method to get NDI into OBS, NewTek NDI Transmit, you can download a trail version from here: http://newtek.com/software/transmit

It turns a NDI source into a virtual webcam and audio card.


----------



## Tracy Peterson (May 26, 2016)

Alternatively, Kane, the developers could download the SDK and ADD the feature to OBS (pending a check on license).  http://pages.newtek.com/NDI-Developers.html

I vote that OBS adds the features to pull and send an NDI source directly.  Then it wouldn't require a whole new software instance to accomplish what looks like an awesome utility.


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2016)

I contacted them and I have access to the NDI, I haven't spent time on it yet.


----------



## dandruff (Jun 8, 2016)

I just found out about NDI today and ran over here to see if anyone was talking about it. Was not disappointed.

I think it would definitely be useful to have OBS act as the transmitter, allow you to locally play streams across the network!


----------



## Jim (Jun 8, 2016)

Sure, I'll get it in sooner than later probably.


----------



## R5Dad (Jun 9, 2016)

Following this topic.

Right now I'm streaming 5 systems to an nginx relay then to a combining system. The latency is killing us!

NDI would eliminate two computers from the mix.

The issue I see, fysa, is the system requirements to run the scan converter app. Only two systems in my house are strong enough to run it. If the plugin can have a small enough footprint to run on slightly older systems, that would be most helpful.

Thanks Jim, and good luck! Beta tester right here!
R5Dad


----------



## Jim (Jun 11, 2016)

Got it.  Will take a look when I get a chance.  Just haven't had enough time lately and have been working on higher priority things.


----------



## Kane Peterson (Jun 21, 2016)

I look forward to it.  If I can help in any way, let me know (I work for NewTek).  I'm not a dev, there, but I can probably get you in contact with the correct people.


----------



## Jim (Jun 22, 2016)

Oh thank you!  I did get in contact with an engineer over there.  They were able to get me set up with access.  I just haven't had a chance yet, but it's looking a bit higher priority because of how many people have been asking for it.


----------



## vedranius (Sep 12, 2016)

Jim said:


> Oh thank you!  I did get in contact with an engineer over there.  They were able to get me set up with access.  I just haven't had a chance yet, but it's looking a bit higher priority because of how many people have been asking for it.


Are there any updates about adding NDI support to OBS studio? Thanks! :)


----------



## Jack0r (Sep 12, 2016)

Not yet, Jim is working hard on adding features but he has only a few helpers so most of the work is done by him alone. You can always check the changelog on github or the bugtracker on mantis to see the roadmap and fixed bugs or added features.
Changelog: https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/releases
Mantis: https://obsproject.com/mantis/roadmap_page.php
The roadmap is not necessarily complete.


----------



## AlbertoRP (Oct 9, 2016)

Please add it as simple as a source!


----------



## e7d (Oct 14, 2016)

This feature would be just delightful! I have been testing it with Xsplit, and this is so convenient not to need a capture card. I would be looking forward to it, but I can't see any hint of any development regarding it in the links shared above. Also, as I'm myself a developer, would there be any way to contribute, if it would be within my skillset?


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 14, 2016)

Absolutely, read this to get started: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/getting-started-with-obs-development.21326/


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 24, 2016)

So I spent some time this weekend looking at the NDI SDK, and it appears that the license distributed with the SDK is not GPL-friendly, given that we cannot distribute the header files. One contributor has created a plugin that requires users to download the SDK themselves and compile OBS themselves, but that is obviously not ideal. Another solution is to implement a bypass using inter-process communication, but while that is technically legal, it's pretty frowned-upon as far as the GPL goes. Ideally it would be better for Newtek to license the SDK in a manner that is already known to be GPL-friendly. Looks like NDI support is going to be more complicated than we hoped.


----------



## dalegaard (Oct 25, 2016)

I spent the weekend implementing an IPC based solution to this problem, and have a prototype NDI source working over shared memory under Linux now. I'm not a strong Windows coder, so it will take some time for me to get it ported, but I expect to be done with most of the work by the end of the week. I'll be publishing my code, both for the OBS plugin side of things, as well as the other side of the IPC link(the "ndibridge" as I call it). Between them there's a shared memory link I designed for moving A/V data between processes, not restricted to this particular case.

I'll let the decision on inclusion of the OBS side of the plugin into NDI be up to the OBS project, since at the end of the day you guys decide how to interpret the GPL in this case. The ndibridge program contains no OBS code, and thus doesn't have to be under the GPL. Likewise the OBS plugin contains no NDI SDK source, and thus is not covered by the NDI license. I will be publishing binaries(so users don't have to request access to the OBS SDK first) along with the source for this. As dodgepong says the IPC route can be considered a loop hole and is probably frowned upon.

I've also built an NDI output, that uses the same IPC link code, but since OBS Studio doesn't currently appear to support custom outputs I haven't had a chance to test it out yet. I might just have to create some functionality for custom outputs :-)

So NDI support will be there(and in fact is already here if you can compile an OBS module yourself), but it may require a separate download :-)


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 25, 2016)

Outputs are indeed possible -- Another contributor has made a plugin that does both NDI input and output, but it requires the SDK be downloaded (basically the basic version of the plugin that would not be distributable via binaries) which can be found here: https://github.com/stephanel/obs-ndi

I believe that Newtek has stated that they could potentially make NDI redistributables available for download off their site, so I believe a wrapper should be possible that just requires the redists be installed on the user's system, and is otherwise inactive if they are not present. If this were integrated into core OBS code, one could argue pretty effectively that OBS is perfectly usable without loading NDI DLLs (much like Audacity is usable without loading LAME DLLs), so they would be considered separate programs and the GPL wouldn't transfer to the DLLs. But as you said, it's up to interpretation of the GPL, since this is a very gray area.

Apologies if it sounds like I'm talking out of my ass -- I think I might be to at least some degree.


----------



## dalegaard (Oct 25, 2016)

Yes I just saw stephanels solution to registering the output. I was not aware you could register a menu in the frontend, but that seems like a very nice way to do it. I'll probably use that for my plugin as well :)

I talked to Newtek last week and was informed that the DLLs are redistributable. This is fine for Windows, but no use for Linux(which is my preferred platform) because Newtek currently only distributes non-PIC static libraries. We'll see how things develop with NDI, but I know Newtek was very interested in getting support in OBS. They may be more open to a more liberal license now that the code is in place and only licensing is an issue, and stephanels library, which uses the DLLs directly, is obviously a much cleaner solution than my IPC-based library.


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 28, 2016)

After spending some more time learning and talking to people, I think the IPC solution will be the best one for OBS. It will allow us to distribute a plugin with OBS that adds NDI support baked-in without requiring the user to download extra libraries, and lives in a less legally gray area of the GPL. Yes, it could be argued that it breaks the spirit of the GPL, but it's a line that I believe OBS has already crossed in other areas, and at the very least it has been established that it is legal. So I'm looking forward to seeing how your bridge turns out, dalegaard. :)


----------



## dalegaard (Oct 30, 2016)

I've fallen behind on the project, as I still need Windows and OS X support. However I figured it was time to publish, so the projects can be found here:
https://github.com/dalegaard/obs-studio/tree/feature_ndi
https://github.com/dalegaard/ndiflbridge
Currently only Linux is supported, but everything appears to work pretty nicely. I'm sure there are still some bugs left around, so don't go using this in production just yet :-)


----------



## khades (Nov 21, 2016)

meanwhile this repo https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi got update 4 days ago. Is it worth it?


----------



## dodgepong (Nov 21, 2016)

You can absolutely use that repo, but you have to build it yourself. OBS cannot distribute a build of that repo.


----------



## dalegaard (Nov 29, 2016)

NewTek just released a beta of their version 2 SDK. They now allow dynamic linking on all operating systems, but I'm not sure if this changes anything wrt. being able to distribute fully working NDI support in OBS. I still believe that a IPC based solution is required. Can any of you with access to the SDK look into the wording of the new license and give your ideas here?

I'm close to having a working version of my plugin for Windows, but will instead be contributing to Palakis' version if it turns out that it would be possible to dynamically link in some way.

BR.


----------



## dodgepong (Nov 29, 2016)

An IPC-based solution is still the best for something that can be included with OBS itself.

The SDK changes release the headers under an MIT license, which is a good change. This means that a plugin can be developed and distributed under the GPL2, but still require the user to download NDI redistributables.

With an IPC solution, a non-GPL solution can be created and compiled all-inclusive with everything NDI needs to work, and the binary can be bundled with OBS with an IPC-based plugin, which means that users would not need to download anything other than just OBS.


----------



## dalegaard (Nov 29, 2016)

Awesome, thanks for clearing that up :-)


----------



## dodgepong (Nov 29, 2016)

No problem. Looking forward to trying the Windows version of your plugin! Are you planning on working on a Mac version as well?


----------



## dalegaard (Nov 29, 2016)

It should be reasonably simple to port from Linux to Mac, and I actually have one I can test on, so I'm planning on Mac support as well :-)


----------



## mtnorbeach (Dec 4, 2016)

dalegaard said:


> I've fallen behind on the project, as I still need Windows and OS X support. However I figured it was time to publish, so the projects can be found here:
> https://github.com/dalegaard/obs-studio/tree/feature_ndi
> https://github.com/dalegaard/ndiflbridge
> Currently only Linux is supported, but everything appears to work pretty nicely. I'm sure there are still some bugs left around, so don't go using this in production just yet :-)



Hi, if I follow the install instructions for Linux Ubuntu here: https://github.com/dalegaard/obs-studio/commit/bb111c7642ac1294007e821fdad072129d2f3a81 will I end up with a working version of OBS Studio that has NDI working?

Reading through the install/compile instructions I can't see how NDI is brought into the compile, so I am assuming that NDI is in this OBS Studio source code? I'm not a developer so this is all a bit over my head!

UPDATE

I think I'm making progress. I worked out that I needed fo use OBS Studio NDI feature source code from here: https://github.com/dalegaard/obs-studio.git

I then followed the compilation commands here: https://github.com/dalegaard/obs-studio/commit/bb111c7642ac1294007e821fdad072129d2f3a81

But I get an error which I have posted about here: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/ppa-for-ubuntu-14-10.21082/page-3#post-256678


----------



## Andrew Cross NTK (Apr 8, 2017)

I work for NewTek and would like very much to help make NDI available for OBS and we'd be happy to help make this happen. I'd like to make this as easy as possible for all users (without the need to compile the code). We added dynamically loadable DLLs in recent versions and the headers under the MIT license. We'd also be happy to write an installer if this is something that the community would like. Let us help make this happen for the benefit of everyone ...


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 8, 2017)

To be honest, the main need on OBS's side is just people to do the coding at this point. I think Newtek has made everything available that they can, unless they want to contribute code to OBS as well.

The NDI plugin with the most momentum right now is Palakis' obs-ndi plugin, which is currently usable only on Windows at the moment. The downside of this plugin is that it requires users to install the NDI redistributable. Personally I would prefer the @dalegaard plugin to be included in OBS for distribution, because it does not require an extra download (though it accomplishes this by using IPC, which a few users might object to on principle). However, it only works on Linux, and I don't think he plans on adding Windows support.

I would love to see NDi support for OBS get expanded as well, but right now it's a matter of finding someone who wants to spend time working on it.


----------



## Andrew Cross NTK (Apr 10, 2017)

dodgepong. Can you email me (I think my email is in the forums). I'm happy to help work on this in the evenings if I can be of assistance.


----------



## OM26R (Apr 30, 2017)

OBS doen't support NDI?


----------



## Osiris (Apr 30, 2017)

I suggest you read this thread.


----------



## compumark (May 15, 2017)

Hi,

just found this thread.
Where can I find the NDI redistributable that is described above?
Is the SDK the one required?
https://www.newtek.com/ndi/sdk/

Thanks a lot,
Mark


----------



## Helgaiden (May 23, 2017)

Hi all, i've been hoping for NDI support for a while now. Made a thread that got no traction, unfortunately, on reddit.
https://www.reddit.com/r/obs/comments/6c678q/ndi_support_for_multiple_sources_over_network/

NDI support in OBS would be a godsend for streaming the LAN parties my friends and I have. Are there any updates? thank you 
@dalegaard 
@dodgepong 
@Andrew Cross NTK


----------



## dodgepong (May 24, 2017)

Nothing new to my knowledge beyond what I wrote in my last post above. You can get the NewTek NDI Redistributable for use with @Palakis's plugin here: http://new.tk/NDIRedistV2

I exchanged a few messages with Andrew Cross, but I am not sure what the status of his investigation is right now.

NDI support won't get added to OBS proper unless someone actually finishes a plugin for it. I'd love to see proper NDI support as well, but it won't happen unless someone does it.

FYI, the /r/obs subreddit isn't a great place to get the attention of OBS developers. It's not an official support site, and isn't really checked by very many people at all.


----------



## Kevin Ross (May 28, 2017)

dodgepong said:


> Nothing new to my knowledge beyond what I wrote in my last post above. You can get the NewTek NDI Redistributable for use with @Palakis's plugin here: http://new.tk/NDIRedistV2
> 
> I exchanged a few messages with Andrew Cross, but I am not sure what the status of his investigation is right now.
> 
> ...



I've used @Palakis plugin, and it works quite well.  He has binaries built for Windows and can be dropped directly into an OBS Studio installation. I don't think there's a need to install the NewTek redistributable, because he includes the .DLL in his binary download.

I've written a telestrator app that uses NDI, and it works quite well with OBS and the NDI plugin.  I think the plugin is ready for inclusion in OBS proper, since the headers are MIT licensed.

The only change that needs to be made, is the NDI SDK has functions for dynamically loading the NDI DLL, so it can fail gracefully if the redistributable isn't already installed.  This is if the licensing won't allow inclusion of the DLL directly.


----------



## dodgepong (Jun 1, 2017)

Palakis has released a new version (v4.0.0) of his plugin, as well as submitting it as a plugin to our resources section. You can find it here: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/ndi-input-output-plugin-for-obs-studio.528/


----------



## Helgaiden (Jun 22, 2017)

dodgepong said:


> Palakis has released a new version (v4.0.0) of his plugin, as well as submitting it as a plugin to our resources section. You can find it here: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/ndi-input-output-plugin-for-obs-studio.528/



woooo


----------



## Helgaiden (Jun 30, 2017)

@dodgepong @Palakis
There appears to be several reports of audio choppiness issues during streaming/recording. Hoping this is something that can be easily remedied?

I posted more about it on the issues page on github
https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi/issues/24


----------



## XeiZ (Jun 30, 2017)

Setting the receiving OBS NDI Source to monitor only, mute output - set the monitoring device in advanced to something that does not cause echo for you and adding THAT as "desktop audio device" in obs will workaround the audio stuttering for now.
For some reason it is only the encoded output that suffers from the stutter and ONLY if recorded directly from the ndi source, so routing it through some other device first fixes the stutter.


----------



## Helgaiden (Jun 30, 2017)

XeiZ said:


> Setting the receiving OBS NDI Source to monitor only, mute output - set the monitoring device in advanced to something that does not cause echo for you and adding THAT as "desktop audio device" in obs will workaround the audio stuttering for now.
> For some reason it is only the encoded output that suffers from the stutter and ONLY if recorded directly from the ndi source, so routing it through some other device first fixes the stutter.




Whoa definitely something i'll have to try and share out with others having issues


----------



## Shiftrr (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm having an issue on installing it on a windows 8 Pc is it compatible or is itnuser error


----------



## shiwei (Jul 30, 2017)

Help! I have installed ndi plugin on both my pc. My streaming pc is able to detect the source from my gaming pc but it displays a black screen!


----------



## NastyNate (Aug 4, 2017)

shiwei said:


> Help! I have installed ndi plugin on both my pc. My streaming pc is able to detect the source from my gaming pc but it displays a black screen!


Did you get this figured out? I finally did and it's working great.


----------



## NastyNate (Aug 4, 2017)

Quick question, i hope it's easy. Streamlabs seems to update in OBS while the desktop app is running. When using NDI, should I have it running on the stream machine, or can I leave it running on the machine with OBS running idol (main machine). Essentially, does it matter which machine is running the Streamlabs app, or does it not matter?


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 4, 2017)

That entirely depends on your setup. I could see arguments for doing it both ways, and don't necessarily think one way is "wrong", depending on the context.


----------



## FortuunCookii (Aug 7, 2017)

So i'm attempting to use Ndi on my main gaming pc to my streaming laptop, but the video on the laptop is very stuttery, no matter what bitrate i set it to. Obs on my gaming computer shows the video being crisp and clean, but the laptop seems to be having trouble keeping it from stuttering. The cpu usage on the laptop isnt high either, never going above 10% when i stream it. I can't seem to figure out why its stuttering as ive tried 264 and nvenc and all of the different bitrate settings i can think of.


----------



## Kellyn (Aug 15, 2017)

Hello peeps, i recently discovered this awesome plugin, i installed it on my gaming pc and all works fine, i installed OBS Studio and NDI plugin as well in my Streaming pc and surprise... even if i restarted... NDI™ it doesn't appear in options... or sources... anyone have idea which can be the problem? i tryied and to copy all folder with obs from gaming pc and renew with that one from my streaming and no results.. all plugins works but NDI wont work..
In my streaming pc i have next:
Procesor AMD Phenom x4
Video card Nvidia GTX x260 
Is not verry WOW but for me is ok.. it could be a problem from pc or? Please if someone can help me with any advice im verry glad to listen.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LoneConspirator (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi everyone

I've only discovered NDI today and I'm having a problem. I'm running two computers that are connected via a router. The more powerful computer is running the gaming and the other (i7 4770) is the streaming computer. The problem I'm having is when I stream my game (Arma 3) over to the streaming computer it's using nearly 100% of the network leaving next to nothing to actually stream the game out to the internet.

Is there something I need to configure or adjust with regard to my network ? It seems like a great feature but I can't seem to figure out the bandwidth issue. Does anyone have any suggestions or solutions for this? Each computer by the way only has one ethernetnet port.

Thanks for any assistance  :)


----------



## LoneConspirator (Aug 17, 2017)

shiwei said:


> Help! I have installed ndi plugin on both my pc. My streaming pc is able to detect the source from my gaming pc but it displays a black screen!



It may be too obvious but did you make sure that you moved your preview over to the active view screen in OBS? Also, are you sure that you activated NDI in your tools menu?


----------



## Kellyn (Aug 18, 2017)

Hei again, im came again with a question, to can understand NDI it doesn't work with AMD Procesors?


----------



## Osiris (Aug 18, 2017)

You need a CPU that supports SSSE3


----------



## AHSMB (Aug 21, 2017)

Curious if anyone came across any issues with the receiving PC taking the NDI source where the image would look bright/more saturated? An example here:

http://screenshotcomparison.com/comparison/115267

Screenshot was taken from a recording made on both PCs with the same CPU and settings. I brought up the issue on the GitHub page, but I figured I'd ask it here as well.


----------



## APerfidiousDane (Aug 27, 2017)

I just gotta say this is great and you're doing amazing work. My old i5 2430m dual core isn't much but it's surprisingly impressive at how capable it is using this method without needing the added expense of a capture card. Keep up the good work!


----------



## z0rz (Aug 30, 2017)

AHSMB said:


> Curious if anyone came across any issues with the receiving PC taking the NDI source where the image would look bright/more saturated? An example here:
> 
> http://screenshotcomparison.com/comparison/115267
> 
> Screenshot was taken from a recording made on both PCs with the same CPU and settings. I brought up the issue on the GitHub page, but I figured I'd ask it here as well.


Having the same problem - much higher contrast on stream than I'm seeing in game and the colors are just way off. Dark colors are especially bad.

I know photographing a monitor can be misleading, but these images are very accurate of what I see in game (left) vs. what my stream is pushing out (right): http://imgur.com/a/DAWXw (I promise viewing angles aren't causing the differences here)

[Edit: I don't have this problem when I stream from a single PC, without NDI]

I'm also just not seeing the sharpness/clarity that I should be getting for my encoder settings:

x264, 1080p (no downscale), 60fps, 6000kbps, veryfast

My encoding PC can handle the load no problem (overclocked 2600K at 20-30% load), so the quality seems to be lost somewhere in the NDI shuffle.


----------



## Wrightyrx7 (Sep 16, 2017)

Ok I just want to see how/if this could be possible.

Basically i only started streaming a month ago using NDI and all is fine with my steam. 

I have my Gaming PC sending the Audio and Video via NDI to the streaming PC.

However, I have 2 gaming PC's and a streaming PC. And my friend who uses the other gaming pc, she wants to get involved with my stream.

So i installed OBS and the NDI plugin and the streaming PC is now receiving Video and Audio from both PCs.

But it is now receiving the gaming Audio from both PC's :(

I wanted to set it up with 2 scenes, one where mine is the full screen and hers is small (in the corner) and vice versa. Whoever has the full screen the audio from that game will play on the stream. But the mics from both PCS need to reamin on no matter which scene is selected. 

Can anyone help with any suggestions. 

The only way i can think of it working is when we swap scenes on the streaming pc. We would both have to tab out of game and Mute/Unmute the Desktop audio in OBS (on the gaming machines) which would be a pain.

Thanks for any advice.

Wrighty


----------



## Maelas (Sep 17, 2017)

NDI is working great with the exception of audio. Its being captured on stream PC but its not outputting to my stream. Anyone have advice on what i might be missing?


----------



## Maelas (Sep 17, 2017)

Ok false alarm. I fixed my problem


----------



## Maelas (Sep 18, 2017)

@Wrightyrx7 - Im not positive on this but in OBS you can open the mixer and mute specific parts you dont want to hear. On my end its called Advanced Audio Properties or something like that. You would just mute which track you dont want to hear anymore while still keeping Video.


----------



## wdapunisher (Sep 22, 2017)

I have been playing around with NDI and for the most part it works well.  What are people using for output settings on the game rig?  I'm trying a host of settings to see which is the best.  Currently using x264, CBR, 1000 bitrate, custome buffer at 2500, crf=17 CPU preset at very fast.


----------



## Maelas (Sep 26, 2017)

I dont think what is on Output matters on the GamePC. Only the Video Tab means anything in my case. Base is set to 1080p and output (scaled) also 1080p since that is what I want my stream PC to capture. The Stream PC is where the encoding and rescaling is set.


----------



## wdapunisher (Sep 26, 2017)

You're right @Maelas.  I learned this over the weekend.  Soz.


----------



## tracker35 (Sep 27, 2017)

"Simple NDI" and restream (russian manual) https://goodgame.ru/topic/101878/
OBS-1PC (nvenc-capture) > nginx-rtmp-server 2PC > OBS-2PC (x264-compression) > twitch-server


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 28, 2017)

tracker35 said:


> "Simple NDI" and restream (russian manual) https://goodgame.ru/topic/101878/
> OBS-1PC (nvenc-capture) > nginx-rtmp-server 2PC > OBS-2PC (x264-compression) > twitch-server


This isn't NDI, it's just local streaming, which is a janky solution that NDI is intended to replace. I'm not really sure what the point of posting this here is.


----------



## rusty Doobie (Sep 30, 2017)

dodgepong said:


> Palakis has released a new version (v4.0.0) of his plugin, as well as submitting it as a plugin to our resources section. You can find it here: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/ndi-input-output-plugin-for-obs-studio.528/



Hi Dodgepong,

I have installed the NDI plugin on my streaming PC no problems, but on the gaming pc in which i would like to use to stream to the streaming PC, the plugin doesnt seem to install.  After the plugin installation, it asks to restart my PC...I do that...Then the next time im in OBS the NDI TOOL isnt in the drop down file menu.

I have tried to uninstall OBS and reinstall and then reinstall plugin, but still is not working.

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Jonathan Gale (Oct 7, 2017)

Hey guys,
Can anyone who's gotten the plugin working on Mac post a quick tutorial on it? I'm missing something, because I download/install the .pkg, but there's nowhere in OBS to add NDI inputs.


----------



## Narcogen (Oct 26, 2017)

Jonathan Gale said:


> Hey guys,
> Can anyone who's gotten the plugin working on Mac post a quick tutorial on it? I'm missing something, because I download/install the .pkg, but there's nowhere in OBS to add NDI inputs.



I'm currently using v4.1.3 of the NDI plugin on OBS 20.0.1 on MacOS 10.11.6.

When installed, do you see a new menu item called "NDI Output Settings" under the Tools menu?

Is there an obs-ndi folder in /Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins ?


----------



## Epag (Nov 1, 2017)

When i play ndi input in obs the audio is distorted. When i play it via newtek video monitor the audio is ok.

Any fix or tip how to capture the audio from the video monitor window? I dont want to record the speakers because i have other sounds there as well.


----------



## MikeRiley (Nov 12, 2017)

Might be a silly question but when I go to the sources menu in OBS and click to add a new source, NDI is not listed.  I'm very familiar with NDI as I run a Tricaster 460AE for my production, and I have NDI tools installed on this computer.  I have the computer networks properly.  In fact I am using NDI scan converter right now to send a recording of two overhead replay goals to my officials box.  I'm sure I am just missing something simple here!


----------



## lebaston100 (Nov 12, 2017)

MikeRiley said:


> Might be a silly question but when I go to the sources menu in OBS and click to add a new source, NDI is not listed.  I'm very familiar with NDI as I run a Tricaster 460AE for my production, and I have NDI tools installed on this computer.  I have the computer networks properly.  In fact I am using NDI scan converter right now to send a recording of two overhead replay goals to my officials box.  I'm sure I am just missing something simple here!


You have to install the ndi plugin first: https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi/releases


----------



## Nobodyhearsyou (Nov 13, 2017)

Hey all, I just wanted to get some clarification on a couple things about the NDI plugin for OBS. I hope someone can help! ;)

1. This is the main thing: Do the settings anywhere in OBS actually affect the "output" quality of NDI? In other words, what is my streaming rig actually seeing? The preview window of my canvas on the gaming pc? If so, wouldn't the only setting that matters be the "base canvas resolution" under video? Does fps actually matter in this instance? I mean, my gaming rig doesn't seem to be encoding anything....so why would output settings make any difference?

2. The above leads into my second question.....or...my second question might be why i have the first question in the first place........ What exactly is NDI doing? To me, it seems like it's not actually "outputting" anything. It seems like it just makes my preview window in OBS available on the network as a source for my streaming pc. 

For example, over a windows network, I can share a folder on my gaming pc so that everyone on the network can see it. The gaming pc is literally doing nothing other than allowing access to said folder. Then, on my streaming pc, i can navigate through the network, find the shared folder, and use it's contents. Most the work in this instance is being done by the streaming pc. The only thing the gaming pc is doing, is allowing access (and maybe spooling up a hard drive...if I still had hdds). I mean, whenever I use NDI, it seems to use almost no processing power. With OBS running, my cpu usage is 2.1 percent. If i turn NDI output on, it might go up to 3 percent.  Doesn't seem to matter what settings I use in obs. The quality viewed in the preview window on the streaming rig is the same. 

3. So, all that being said, are there any settings in OBS that affects the streaming quality? Or, what settings will give me the BEST QUALITY. I have the processing power on all (5) rigs. I want the streaming rig to receive the highest quality possible to encode and stream. 

I hope I didn't lose you, and thanks!


----------



## Jonathan Gale (Dec 3, 2017)

Narcogen said:


> I'm currently using v4.1.3 of the NDI plugin on OBS 20.0.1 on MacOS 10.11.6.
> 
> When installed, do you see a new menu item called "NDI Output Settings" under the Tools menu?
> 
> Is there an obs-ndi folder in /Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins ?



The folder is there, but there's nothing NDI in the Tools folder.


----------



## Pyroiwnl (Dec 22, 2017)

Can i use ndi on  OBS classic? since my 2nd pc cant handle obs studio?


----------



## dodgepong (Dec 22, 2017)

No. Why can't your second PC handle OBS Studio? It shouldn't add more resource load than Classic.


----------



## unfa (Jan 26, 2018)

Have anyone used NDI with OBS under Linux?


----------



## Helgaiden (Jan 29, 2018)

I did a tutorial video on OBS NDI a while back if anyone was interested, or if anyone was wondering about it. Also there is a ton of help in the comments as many people have commented there with their issues and i've responded to try to help everyone.

https://youtu.be/AH_ECDLkKEA


----------



## Erickem (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm having an issue on installing it on a windows 8 Pc is it compatible or is itnuser error


----------



## StrikeDaMic (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi - thank you so much for this. It's an absolutely amazing application and has allowed me to play 1440p144 while I stream, something I (for different reasons) have not been able to do via a Capture Card.

My only question is this: My games run on 7.1 Surround sound, I stream stereo though. So far, I've had Voicemeeter Banana mix up 7.1 to Stereo and send it to the capture card like that. How does NDI (or OBS with NDI, respectively) do that?

Thank you!


----------



## Daniel Sell (Mar 16, 2018)

There is a new flavor of NDI that is being implemented in some devices, especially PTZ cameras, called NDI-HX. I tested it the other day with a Panasonic camera, but it can only be received by TriCaster using the new NDI-HX driver and updated versions of NDI tools like Studio Monitor. The problem I ran into was that the NDI for OBS plug-in works great with the original NDI, but when the HX driver is installed the NDI source option in OBS disappears. This must be an issue with the plug-in. Does anyone know if the plug-in is in the process of being updated to include HX? I believe it is just an additional compression scheme for the video coming from the camera.


----------



## Andrew Pealock (Mar 18, 2018)

Daniel Sell said:


> There is a new flavor of NDI that is being implemented in some devices, especially PTZ cameras, called NDI-HX. I tested it the other day with a Panasonic camera, but it can only be received by TriCaster using the new NDI-HX driver and updated versions of NDI tools like Studio Monitor. The problem I ran into was that the NDI for OBS plug-in works great with the original NDI, but when the HX driver is installed the NDI source option in OBS disappears. This must be an issue with the plug-in. Does anyone know if the plug-in is in the process of being updated to include HX? I believe it is just an additional compression scheme for the video coming from the camera.



I would imagine Palakis is working on implementing HX. I'm not sure what all has to be changed/migrated to make it work, but I am very excited for HX. It is going to dramatically change the game, more than NDI has on its own already. 

So yes, my guess would be it is in development!


----------



## NetoHikari01 (Mar 20, 2018)

hello i got a problem with my obs and my NDI plugin they where working before but they just stopped!

my streaming PC specks
CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         975  @ 3.33GHz
CPU Speed: 3373MHz
Physical Cores: 4, Logical Cores: 8
Physical Memory: 24573MB Total, 22124MB Free
Windows Version 10 64 bit
 Windows 10 Gaming Features:
AMD R200

gaming PC Specks
CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         950  @ 3.07GHz
CPU Speed: 3.104MHz
Physical Cores: 4, Logical Cores: 8
Physical Memory: 38910MB Total, 35865MB Free
Windows Version: 10.0 Build 16299 (revision: 309; 64-bit)
GPU AMD Rx580


----------



## powdered_water (Mar 20, 2018)

NetoHikari01 said:


> hello i got a problem with my obs and my NDI plugin they where working before but they just stopped!
> 
> my streaming PC specks
> CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         975  @ 3.33GHz
> ...



Did OBS stop launching (all the way or properly) after updating to the most recent NDI build? (4.2.3)


----------



## Steelerocker (May 11, 2018)

dodgepong said:


> Network Device Interface: http://newtek.com/ndi
> 
> Think of it like SDI, but over ethernet/IP, thus not requiring expensive capture cards and simplifying cabling/routing. It actually works surprisingly well, with indiscernable latency. NDI support would involve being able to add input from NDI video "devices", and possibly output over NDI as well, though a lower priority than supporting NDI inputs.
> 
> ...



Really need help with my installation of NDI with windows!!!


----------



## rakunvar (May 21, 2018)

Im new to NDI/RTMP/etc outside regular use of OBS/Xsplit, so I'm not sure if perhaps I'm missing something that NDI is changing that I don't see mentioned or that "should be" common knowledge and I'm just frustrated with my ISP and skipped it.. 

I got NDI to work and all that, currently dealing with some ISP packetloss issues that I can't seem to work around as well. However, installing the NDI installer seems to completely cause my Down and Up speeds to go to complete crap. Capping out at 60-90 down, from 450+down. At first I thought perhaps all the stuff I've been working on was the cause, but both PC's with NDI installed did this, even after uninstalling. However my 3rd PC was fine with speeds which is what tipped me off. I could not figure out what was the actual cause but as a shot in the dark I ran the good ol Speedguide TCP optimizer which apparently reverted and cleared up w/e changed and was causing that. For some reason even windows recovery wouldn't even let me go that route.

Basically just wondering what or if I did indeed miss something with NDI so I'm aware in the future.


----------



## lebaston100 (May 21, 2018)

rakunvar said:


> Im new to NDI/RTMP/etc outside regular use of OBS/Xsplit, so I'm not sure if perhaps I'm missing something that NDI is changing that I don't see mentioned or that "should be" common knowledge and I'm just frustrated with my ISP and skipped it..
> 
> I got NDI to work and all that, currently dealing with some ISP packetloss issues that I can't seem to work around as well. However, installing the NDI installer seems to completely cause my Down and Up speeds to go to complete crap. Capping out at 60-90 down, from 450+down. At first I thought perhaps all the stuff I've been working on was the cause, but both PC's with NDI installed did this, even after uninstalling. However my 3rd PC was fine with speeds which is what tipped me off. I could not figure out what was the actual cause but as a shot in the dark I ran the good ol Speedguide TCP optimizer which apparently reverted and cleared up w/e changed and was causing that. For some reason even windows recovery wouldn't even let me go that route.
> 
> Basically just wondering what or if I did indeed miss something with NDI so I'm aware in the future.


This might be the same issue as other users had: https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi/issues/59


----------



## rakunvar (May 23, 2018)

lebaston100 said:


> This might be the same issue as other users had: https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi/issues/59



Yea just noticed that one today, it is indeed same thing and seems to like to repeat itself sadly. Thanks for taking a peek :)


----------



## slavoniCSniper (May 28, 2018)

Hello, I just tried NDI for the first time yesterday. First I tried it with my older laptop that is connected to my home network over the WIFI. Everything was working, my laptop could see my main PC as NDI source and add it. Then I tried the same thing with my newer laptop that is connected to my home network via etherner cable. I did everything the same as with the older laptop but my newer laptop cannot see my my PC desktop as source name in NDI when I want to add it BUT my main PC dekstop can see this laptop so I get like only one way communication. I tried to disable firewall, no success. I installed the same OBS version, same obs-ndi plugin I restarted both computers. I tried to reset my network settings.  Any ideas what could be wrong if I can see my laptop from my main PC where I am gaming but I can't see my main PC from laptop where I'd like to stream? I don't think there is anything wrong with my main PC as I could see it as a NDI source from my older laptop that was connected over WIFI. Thanks for help guys


----------



## Helgaiden (Jun 7, 2018)

rakunvar said:


> Im new to NDI/RTMP/etc outside regular use of OBS/Xsplit, so I'm not sure if perhaps I'm missing something that NDI is changing that I don't see mentioned or that "should be" common knowledge and I'm just frustrated with my ISP and skipped it..
> 
> I got NDI to work and all that, currently dealing with some ISP packetloss issues that I can't seem to work around as well. However, installing the NDI installer seems to completely cause my Down and Up speeds to go to complete crap. Capping out at 60-90 down, from 450+down. At first I thought perhaps all the stuff I've been working on was the cause, but both PC's with NDI installed did this, even after uninstalling. However my 3rd PC was fine with speeds which is what tipped me off. I could not figure out what was the actual cause but as a shot in the dark I ran the good ol Speedguide TCP optimizer which apparently reverted and cleared up w/e changed and was causing that. For some reason even windows recovery wouldn't even let me go that route.
> 
> Basically just wondering what or if I did indeed miss something with NDI so I'm aware in the future.



command prompt
netsh int tcp reset 

should solve your issue :)


----------

